# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Centrum Chitta (Capelle aan den IJssel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centrum Chitta
Cycladen 14 
Capelle aan den IJssel (ZH)

Bezoek de website van Centrum Chitta

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centrum Chitta(Capelle aan den IJssel).*

----------


## gerrypit

Hallo, ik ben hier net lid geworden, werd hierheen geleid door de tekst met Googlen "ervaringen met Centrum Chitta".Ik ben de eigenares van Centrum Chitta en dus heel benieuwd naar deze ervaringen. Helaas stond er nog niets en mijn mening zal hier gezien worden als reclame. Toch wil ik hier wel een poosje vertoeven want de onderwerpen spreken me wel aan en misschien kan ik ook wat van nut zijn, gezien mijn medische achtergrond (i.c. Verpleegkundige in het Erasmus mc) Bijna met pensioen. Verder ben ik ervaringsdeskundige op het gebied van atrium of boezem fibrileren en heb ik zelf een jaar als hartfalen verpleegkundige gewerkt. Groet en misschien tot ziens/hoors. gerrypit

----------

